# It's June 8th--Has Anyone Gotten Plex?



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

So, today is supposedly the day that we're going to get Plex on our DVRs. Has anyone gotten it yet?


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Yep. It's located under Music & Photos.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

There is a thread about it under Coffee House http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528934


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got it on my OTA. My other two Roamios are down stairs and I don't want to go check them right now.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'll have to check. I looked this weekend, and didn't have it yet.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

hefe said:


> I'll have to check. I looked this weekend, and didn't have it yet.


That's because this weekend wasn't the 8th, but today is!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> That's because this weekend wasn't the 8th, but today is!


Oh, I know, but some people were getting it early, and I had checked periodically, noting that I didn't have it yet. I forgot that there was an actual date it was supposed to drop, so now I'll be anxious to get home and see if it's there...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes I have Plex & iheartradio - Just a note people in other threads have said a connection and reboot caused plex/iheartradio to be added if you don't have them.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> Yes I have Plex & iheartradio - Just a note people in other threads have said a connection and reboot caused plex/iheartradio to be added if you don't have them.


No reboot needed. That's on two Premiere and one Roamio. I'm not even sure about the connection.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Got it on my Roamio. Started playing around with a plex server on Linux. So far it's very pretty, but a pain to configure. I've got the first three seasons of Leverage and no matter what I do whenever I add that folder to a tv show library plex misidentifies season two as game of thrones. Got the fielder structure the way plex wants it, files named the way they're supposed to be and still the brain dead miss.

Pretty is nice and all, but if it's gonna do silly things like that I'll just keep my pyTivo set up.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

BiloxiGeek said:


> Got it on my Roamio. Started playing around with a plex server on Linux. So far it's very pretty, but a pain to configure. I've got the first three seasons of Leverage and no matter what I do whenever I add that folder to a tv show library plex misidentifies season two as game of thrones. Got the fielder structure the way plex wants it, files named the way they're supposed to be and still the brain dead miss.
> 
> Pretty is nice and all, but if it's gonna do silly things like that I'll just keep my pyTivo set up.


Just tried adding Leverage with dummy files on my Plex Server. Works fine. Make sure you name them like this:

Leverage/Season 1/Leverage - s01e01.m4v
Leverage/Season 2/Leverage - s02e03.m4v
etc.

Never seen Plex misidentify a TV show with this structure.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK so now that we have Plex what is it used for? Is it mainly used for personal libraries? (DVDs/BDs ripped to a PC/NAS) Or is there something else it can be used for? I have a NAS that supports Plex, and now TiVo has an app, but I don't really own many DVDs/BDs. Is there anything else it's useful for? Or is that it's main purpose?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is mainly for playing your own library or possibly someone else's if they share with you. The biggest advantage has always been the fact it is on multiple platforms and transcodes as needed to whatever device you choose to use.

Think of it as expanded Stream functionality without the IOS and Android limits. 

I regularly use Plex to stream to my phone since I got used to it before TiVo updated their Android app to support the Stream. Most of my library is stuff I transferred off my TiVo using KMTTG.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

OK, I've had a chance to use the Plex App on a Tivo Roamio Pro and a Tivo Mini.

I'm a bit disappointed. It is limited to 4Mbps and also limited to 720p?

Just some background. I primarily use Plex to stream movies from my computer to a couple Roku 3's I have. My collection is primarily Blu-Ray rips from my collection. I nearly always use direct play, which streams to the Roku without transcoding at 20-40Mbps 1080p. 

I was hoping to use my Tivo Minis at some of the TVs without Rokus to do the occasional Plex streaming, but the quality of video from the Plex App on the Tivo is basically unusable on a modern TV. Anyway, no big deal, I'll keep enjoying my recorded TV on the excellent Tivo Roamio/Mini platform and get more Rokus as my powerhouse Plex streaming solution.

Good luck to you all.

One more thing. You do NOT need a Plexpass subscription for Plex to work on the Tivo.


----------



## sydnius (Feb 5, 2004)

Works great, streaming from Mac Mini to a Roamio.

Some may bicker about the quality. Im old. It looks fine.

Hah! Streaming from a mini to a mini.

The interface is clunky and slow, but Id much rather have a working start than a nonexistent perfection.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dahacker said:


> One more thing. You do NOT need a Plexpass subscription for Plex to work on the Tivo.


But it looks like you have to do a trial? I see no way to get past the trial screen.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

hefe said:


> But it looks like you have to do a trial? I see no way to get past the trial screen.


Nope, no trial, just a free Plex account - no credit card ever requested.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

I, like everyone else, got Plex yesterday. I have to say the TiVo interface is much better than the one on my TV. Everything looks and sounds great. I am able to stream in 1080 with no problems. 

I've been running a Plex server on my Mac Pro for a while and I found it kindergarten-level easy to set up, so for the person who had a hard time configuring it, it must be that the Linux version isn't that good.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mbernste said:


> I, like everyone else, got Plex yesterday. I have to say the TiVo interface is much better than the one on my TV. Everything looks and sounds great. * I am able to stream in 1080 with no problems.* I've been running a Plex server on my Mac Pro for a while and I found it kindergarten-level easy to set up, so for the person who had a hard time configuring it, it must be that the Linux version isn't that good.


Not sure how you're doing that since its initially limited to only 720p streams at 4Mbps?


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

dahacker said:


> Just tried adding Leverage with dummy files on my Plex Server. Works fine. Make sure you name them like this:
> 
> Leverage/Season 1/Leverage - s01e01.m4v
> Leverage/Season 2/Leverage - s02e03.m4v
> ...


I think I might know what went wrong. I did "Season 01" and "Season 02". I'll change up the season folders with non-padded numbers and try again later today. The Linux geek in me just can't stand seeing non-padded numbers that will likely cause sorting issues later on.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BiloxiGeek said:


> I think I might know what went wrong. I did "Season 01" and "Season 02". I'll change up the season folders with non-padded numbers and try again later today. The Linux geek in me just can't stand seeing non-padded numbers that will likely cause sorting issues later on.


You don't actually "need" to separate them by season, if you don't want too.

Plex will do that for you.

Leverage/Leverage - s01e01.m4v
Leverage/Leverage - s02e03.m4v


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

bradleys said:


> You don't actually "need" to separate them by season, if you don't want too.
> 
> Plex will do that for you.
> 
> ...


I was a bit curious about that but hadn't researched it yet. It seems a bit silly to have the season and episode in the file name but still have a season folder, brought to us by the department of redundancy department.

When I get home from work I'm thinking I'll try it both ways, with the season folder and without just to see how Plex reacts.


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

dahacker said:


> OK, I've had a chance to use the Plex App on a Tivo Roamio Pro and a Tivo Mini.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed. It is limited to 4Mbps and also limited to 720p?


That's probably because is not native app, but a wrapper of an Opera application. I went to my Plex devices on the web and saw they are seing the app as an Opera type application.

Anyway at least they gave us something...


----------



## dobbie1 (Apr 15, 2002)

Looks good. Pretty impressed with the interface.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

BiloxiGeek said:


> I was a bit curious about that but hadn't researched it yet. It seems a bit silly to have the season and episode in the file name but still have a season folder, brought to us by the department of redundancy department.
> 
> When I get home from work I'm thinking I'll try it both ways, with the season folder and without just to see how Plex reacts.


Plex parses my directories just fine without Season folders.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

On the "audio" side of things... I'm getting an "unsupported format" for my FLAC files when trying to play them on the TiVo. They work from any other device I've tried...

Can anyone confirm that FLACs don't work on their TiVo? EDIT: Nevermind, confirmed on another thread already. Yuck.

Thanks.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Plex App? Check. Amazon Prime? Check. 

Only need one more thing before I put my Roku on ebay: HBO GO PLEASE.

One question: If a video file is coded with Cinavia protection will the Tivo Plex app pick it up and cut off the audio?


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

BiloxiGeek said:


> I think I might know what went wrong. I did "Season 01" and "Season 02". I'll change up the season folders with non-padded numbers and try again later today. The Linux geek in me just can't stand seeing non-padded numbers that will likely cause sorting issues later on.


Lets not confuse what naming conventions work sometimes in Plex and what is recommended. Certainly Plex figures out a whole bunch of junk thrown at it.

Your method of zero padding the seasons is actually the recommended method. It certainly is more likely the linux Plex server version has a bug. I use Linux primarily and frankly folders and filenames with spaces would drive me crazy in linux. I just happen to use the Windows version of Plex Server at home.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

zubinh said:


> Plex App? Check. Amazon Prime? Check.
> 
> Only need one more thing before I put my Roku on ebay: HBO GO PLEASE.
> 
> One question: If a video file is coded with Cinavia protection will the Tivo Plex app pick it up and cut off the audio?


Good question on the Cinavia protection.

Not sure how the Tivo Plex could really serve as a full replacement for Roku Plex given the Plex GUI is 10 times slower on the Roamio Pro vs. Roku 3, and the streaming bitrate and resolution is abysmally low at 4Mbps and 720p.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

dahacker said:


> Good question on the Cinavia protection.
> 
> Not sure how the Tivo Plex could really serve as a full replacement for Roku Plex given the Plex GUI is 10 times slower on the Roamio Pro vs. Roku 3, and the streaming bitrate and resolution is abysmally low at 4Mbps and 720p.


Point taken. I'm just hoping that we'll see 1080P on Tivo Plex soon.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

After some initial issues with it showing Charlie and Lola as House of Cards, I have it running on my Elite and Plus with some TV shows and movies. Not as convenient/snappy as copying shows over with pyTivo, but it will be nice to be able to set up a drive to view archived shows on there.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bradleys said:


> Nope, no trial, just a free Plex account - no credit card ever requested.


The screen you authorize on said something about a Plex Pass trial. I was annoyed because I sat down to try it out and then got a screen with a code and I had to go to a computer and do the PIN code. Not a big deal, but I was trying to go around the screen and just have it find my local server, but it wouldn't do that.

My impression after using it isn't that great though. Pretty slow. I think I'll probably continue using the Plex app on Fire TV.

Also, the app only shows up under "Music & Photos." Took a minute to actually find it. I wouldn't have thought to find it there.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

monkeydust said:


> Not as convenient/snappy as copying shows over with pyTivo


Agreed... I like the idea of adding a button in the app next to the Play button that simply says "Send to Tivo" and it would essentially do what pyTivo does. I love Plex, but when it comes to the Tivo, I'll use pyTivo more as I prefer having the video on the Tivo.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Not sure how you're doing that since its initially limited to only 720p streams at 4Mbps?


Sounds like you have something misconfigured on your server. My TV actually switches to 1080 mode when a 1080P video is played from it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mbernste said:


> Sounds like you have something misconfigured on your server. My TV actually switches to 1080 mode when a 1080P video is played from it.


 I think it may depend on if the video is being transcoded or not. if you have a codec compatible video that doesn't require transcoding then perhaps the Plex app will just pass it on. For transcoded videos looks like the output limit currently is 720p & 4 Mbps.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

csell said:


> Agreed... I like the idea of adding a button in the app next to the Play button that simply says "Send to Tivo" and it would essentially do what pyTivo does. I love Plex, but when it comes to the Tivo, I'll use pyTivo more as I prefer having the video on the Tivo.


"back in the day" I archived a lot of broadcast television onto my server. But with HBO copy protected and the significant increase in TiVo storage - I cannot remember the last time I actually did that.

My repository is mostly archived movie rips now.

I have said several times, if TiVo would add MRS streaming from a local repository and convert the share screens to HD - I would absolutely stay with PyTiVo.

Plex brings alot more then just a method of finding and playing a movie. Once channels are enabled, the functionality increases dramatically.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

mbernste said:


> Sounds like you have something misconfigured on your server. My TV actually switches to 1080 mode when a 1080P video is played from it.


Your Tivo to TV interface is 1080p and has nothing to do with Plex app resolution or bitrates.

Your Plex to Tivo interface is 720p.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mbernste said:


> Sounds like you have something misconfigured on your server. My TV actually switches to 1080 mode when a 1080P video is played from it.


I'm pretty sure that's just the TiVo up-converting the video to your TV. What's your output resolution set to?



moyekj said:


> I think it may depend on if the video is being transcoded or not. if you have a codec compatible video that doesn't require transcoding then perhaps the Plex app will just pass it on. For transcoded videos looks like the output limit currently is 720p & 4 Mbps.


I think it's already been said that it has to transcode everything, even native files. I'll see if I can find the thread. I just read it yesterday.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dahacker said:


> Your Tivo to TV interface is 1080p and has nothing to do with Plex app resolution or bitrates. Your Plex to Tivo interface is 720p.


Haha thanks, beat me to it!


----------



## Drewdroid (Jan 19, 2015)

Seems to be a bit slow. Also fast forward and rewind don't seem to be able to use video thumbnails, but I could have this setting incorrect on my Plex. Has anyone gotten this working with their Plex and Tivo app? 

Otherwise quality seems pretty good.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just the TiVo up-converting the video to your TV. What's your output resolution set to? I think it's already been said that it has to transcode everything, even native files. I'll see if I can find the thread. I just read it yesterday.


Here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10530845


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

dahacker said:


> OK, I've had a chance to use the Plex App on a Tivo Roamio Pro and a Tivo Mini.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed. It is limited to 4Mbps and also limited to 720p?
> 
> ...


This is because it's using the Opera Browser runtime, which is limited to 4 Mps. Once they make a native app things will be different.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Watched an mkv on it today and I was happy with the result. Not ditching the ATV anytime soon but it's nice to have another avenue other than iTunes to stream and not transcode first.


----------



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Got it today as well. The response is not quite as snappy as my Roku 3s but it is not bad.. I am not sure I like the interface though.. The Roku 3 was so much simpler.. When I enter TV Shows, it has weird sorting options.. I just want them in sorted in alphabetical order.. Not shows which I just wanted, ones I want to 'Rediscover', Highest rating, etc... 

Can't complain though.. If Tivo somehow got a Crunchy Roll app, I could sell off my Roku 3s.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a question about Plex. All of my movies, about 900 of them, are in original .VOB format just as they are on the DVD. Can Plex play them in that format or would I need to convert them to something like .mp4 files?


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

My TiVo is set to change the output to match the signal it is receiving, so for example, if I tune in to Fox HD, which is 720 P it changes the output signal to 720 P on my TV. Likewise if I switch to WCBS, which is 1080i, it changes the output signal on my TV to 1080i. The TiVo Plex app does the same thing, depending on the resolution of the video.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BruinGuy said:


> I have a question about Plex. All of my movies, about 900 of them, are in original .VOB format just as they are on the DVD. Can Plex play them in that format or would I need to convert them to something like .mp4 files?


No. The do not support DVD images either as VIDEO_TS or as ISO. Mainly because those formats not only contain the main movie, but also the special features, menus, etc... and they can't separate those out. You need to rip the main movie out of the image using another app if you want it to work with Plex.

Your best bet would be to rip to MPEG-2 MKV files. MKV supports the DVD subtitle format and if you leave the video as MPEG-2 no transcoding will need to be done. There is a program called MakeMKV that can do this.

Edit: I'm not sure how Plex handles DVD Subtitles so you may want to try it on one file first and make sure that works OK.


----------



## Drewdroid (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone gotten this to work? It works on my computer and android, but If I fast forward or rewind with tivo, it's a shot in the dark, all you see is the time.


----------



## webcrawlr (Mar 4, 2004)

mbernste said:


> My TiVo is set to change the output to match the signal it is receiving, so for example, if I tune in to Fox HD, which is 720 P it changes the output signal to 720 P on my TV. Likewise if I switch to WCBS, which is 1080i, it changes the output signal on my TV to 1080i. The TiVo Plex app does the same thing, depending on the resolution of the video.


Here's an example of what they were trying to get at. You open Netflix and start streaming. The show starts at 284 and builds to 1080. Does your TV re-handshake everytime the resolution updates? No.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

plazman30 said:


> ... Opera Browser runtime, which is limited to 4 Mps. Once they make a native app things will be different.


And we know that moving to native is the plan? Good news; I just don't remember reading that.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Wil said:


> And we know that moving to native is the plan? Good news; I just don't remember reading that.


It isn't, and they won't.

Future updates have been discussed that will bring 1080p resolution and add channels - but it will still be an html5 app running on the Opera Browser.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Future updates have been discussed that will bring 1080p resolution and add channels - but it will still be an html5 app running on the Opera Browser.


You're raining on my parade. I preferred plazman30's version!


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

after waiting all this time what a disappointment. the UI is garbage compared to Roku or even Boxee Box and makes it practically unusable


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> after waiting all this time what a disappointment. the UI is garbage compared to Roku or even Boxee Box and makes it practically unusable


It's pretty much the same as the roku UI.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

smark said:


> It's pretty much the same as the roku UI.


my Roku 3 has a totally different UI than the Tivo Plex UI, not even close to being the same


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Well I for one really like the new Tivo Plex client. Its not perfect and needs a few features but its a very nice first effort. And it could not have been easier to set up. Litterally just minutes per tivo box. Even works great on our mini.

I find nothing wrong with the UI other than I would rather the default be alpha sort rather than 'recently added' for tv shows. I can get the alpha listing just fine by one more click though so not really a big deal. Perhaps a future update will allow selection of the view for each library.


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

bradleys said:


> It isn't, and they won't.
> 
> Future updates have been discussed that will bring 1080p resolution and add channels - but it will still be an html5 app running on the Opera Browser.


Why you know they won't? And BTW can someone explain why if they have a super cool version in Roku they cannot use the same app and port it to TiVo? Netflix,amazon, vudu did it and the apps are pretty darn good? IMHO


----------



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> Well I for one really like the new Tivo Plex client. Its not perfect and needs a few features but its a very nice first effort. And it could not have been easier to set up. Litterally just minutes per tivo box. Even works great on our mini.
> 
> I find nothing wrong with the UI other than I would rather the default be alpha sort rather than 'recently added' for tv shows. I can get the alpha listing just fine by one more click though so not really a big deal. Perhaps a future update will allow selection of the view for each library.


How do you get to the alphabetical sorting?? When click on the TV shows tab, I see a bunch of different sorting tabs but none are in alphabetical order. I see things like Recently Added, Recently Watched, Rediscover (for shows I watched a while ago), Highly Rated, From specific studios, etc... Is there a special button I can press to sort them in alphabetical order???

I won't complain though. At least it works and I don't have to have to buy another Roku box for my other TV to have Plex on there..


----------



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

tivoknucklehead said:


> my Roku 3 has a totally different UI than the Tivo Plex UI, not even close to being the same


Agreed.. Not even close to being to same.. The Tivo one does look a bit more fancy since it shows the background image and things like that when you are about the play the movie or TV show. The Roku one is just simpler and more clean.. No extra tabs to press through


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

All-in-all, I like the Plex app as it gives us access to a bunch of misc videos on a shared network drive without needing to transfer via pyTivo or set up Stream,Baby,Stream. The graphical interface is nice for the family to browse. 

Would like it to be faster to access, browse, play and be able to customize the display. The display just seems really bizarre on how it choose what to group by. I always just use the "All" selection but part of the issue is the kind of source material I am using may not be the standard show types it is expecting.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

swong_88 said:


> Agreed.. Not even close to being to same.. The Tivo one does look a bit more fancy since it shows the background image and things like that when you are about the play the movie or TV show. The Roku one is just simpler and more clean.. No extra tabs to press through


the more I use the Tivo Plex app the more I hate it


----------



## scubajwd2 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have Plex app on my ROKU 2; the UI is vastly more functional at the
moment than that of TIVO; howevewr, I expect the TIVO app to get better
over time as PLEX becomes more and more mainstream for streaming
my $.02


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

PlexPass on Roku is just like the one on Tivo. I suspect that it's not fully cooked yet.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

sheshechic said:


> PlexPass on Roku is just like the one on Tivo. I suspect that it's not fully cooked yet.


Yeah, this is the first pass, minimal functionality Plex product. It is consistent across all the Opera Store Smart TV apps now.

Plex has plans to build out the rest of the tent pole features for that platform.


----------



## tomcrable (May 13, 2015)

I have been running Playon / MyMedia on my Roku 3 for video and audio and it really can play just about anything I can throw at it. I had never tried Plex before.

When I saw that Tivo released a Plex app, I decided to give it a try. Anything to decrease the use of a second remote and an HDMI input switch is a positive thing.

First impression was that it was a vastly BETTER UI than what I had with Playon. I know that previous posters have said that this UI is not as good as other Plex clients but it is much nicer than PlayOn. I usually don't install first releases of anything but I was pleasantly surprised.

The setup was simple and I have it running on my Tivo Roamio Plus and two minis. I also loaded the Plex app on my Galaxy S5 and it seems to work well either connected to my wireless network or over 3g/4g. If testing continues to be positive, it will keep me from having to buy two additional Roku boxes to run alongside my Tivo minis.

I am not quite sure how to determine how much video transcoding is going on compared to PlayOn but I expect more as PlayOn with the Roku 3 does support full 1080p and a lot of my videos are 1080p.

*The issue I have is that my audio library is 95% flac.* I understand that the flac codec is not supported by Tivo (I tried with USB). Is there any way to get Plex to transcode to 320 mp3 or do I have to make an mp3 copy of my library? Just a note, the flac files play fine on the Android client.


----------



## garyschmidt78 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got the email from TiVo. Plex is now here in latest TiVo Update. I hope Plex will be willing to offer a better lifetime subscription than $149.99. Less than $100 is required for me to sign-up with Plex for the full featured paid version.

Is there a priority page yet?


----------



## tomcrable (May 13, 2015)

garyschmidt78 said:


> I just got the email from TiVo. Plex is now here in latest TiVo Update. I hope Plex will be willing to offer a better lifetime subscription than $149.99. Less than $100 is required for me to sign-up with Plex for the full featured paid version.
> 
> Is there a priority page yet?


I got it working with the free version of the server. I don't know if there is an expiration on that or not.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

tomcrable said:


> *The issue I have is that my audio library is 95% flac.* I understand that the flac codec is not supported by Tivo (I tried with USB). Is there any way to get Plex to transcode to 320 mp3 or do I have to make an mp3 copy of my library? Just a note, the flac files play fine on the Android client.


The Plex server uses ffmpeg to transcode, and from all I see online, flac is supported. So I would expect any Plex server that can transcode would support transcoding flac audio. Tonight I'll try creating a flac file and see what it does with it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm super confused. When I use the Plex app on my Roku, I can search my videos by year, director, genre, etc ... I can't for the life of me figure out how to do this on the TiVo. As soon as I launch Plex, it takes me to a screen that shows my "Home Videos" library. If I click on that, it shows me some other options like "recently added" and "unwatched videos". I really want to be able to search my videos by folder like I do on the Roku, but I can't find that option anywhere. I am obviously overlooking something.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

gweempose said:


> I'm super confused. When I use the Plex app on my Roku, I can search my videos by year, director, genre, etc ... I can't for the life of me figure out how to do this on the TiVo. As soon as I launch Plex, it takes me to a screen that shows my "Home Videos" library. If I click on that, it shows me some other options like "recently added" and "unwatched videos". I really want to be able to search my videos by folder like I do on the Roku, but I can't find that option anywhere. I am obviously overlooking something.


Nope - not missing anything.

This is the first run, "smart tv' app that Plex has put out. They do plan on building it out to include that additional functionality.

Baby steps.


----------



## tivoroamio (May 10, 2015)

I'm not seeing this app at all on my OTA.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tivoroamio said:


> I'm not seeing this app at all on my OTA.


Are you looking under Music & Photos?

I bet you have it...


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I know there's a lot of haters in this thread but the more I use it, the more I like it. Main complaint is speed but I'm using it mostly on my Elite which has to account for a lot of the speed issues. I like the visual browsing of titles and have been building up my library this week since its release. My daughter likes the screenshots and the descriptions of the episodes to help her decide which show she wants to watch.


----------



## tomcrable (May 13, 2015)

dswallow said:


> The Plex server uses ffmpeg to transcode, and from all I see online, flac is supported. So I would expect any Plex server that can transcode would support transcoding flac audio. Tonight I'll try creating a flac file and see what it does with it.


I know from the documentation that the Plex Server is capable of transcoding flac to MP3. What I am wondering is why it is NOT doing that transcoding when streaming flac audio to the Tivo client since the Tivo box has no flac support.

I figured it was a configuration switch on the server side, but I could not find anything. There are threads for tweaking the XML definitions of the clients that are discussed on the Plex forum. I might have to go that route to force a transcode.


----------



## mvalpreda (Nov 13, 2007)

Had to force a network connection, but I have Plex now. It's not the fastest thing in the world, but one less thing to do certainly makes me happy!


----------



## Baseballsucks (Apr 23, 2014)

Noticed Plex on my TiVo this afternoon. Signed up for a free account and after a simple installation and some port forwarding on my router I am streaming movies through the interface on my TiVo plus. Great alternative to pytivo! :up:


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

I wouldn't really mind if it were just slow... but I'd say it's more of a "it rarely works" thing for me.

For example...

To stream a 1080p movie from my PC, it took me 6 tries before I didn't get an error message saying the movie didn't start in time.

Once it did start, it would stop and buffer every 30 seconds or so.

My Tivo Roamio Plus and Plex machine are both connected via ethernet directly to the router. The file is just a standard mp4 h.264 with AC3. 

Of course this plays fine on a PC... even over wireless, but plex on my Roamio Plus just doesn't seem to be able to handle it.

It seems better with SD content, and I haven't really tried with anything that's native 720p yet.

Hopefully we'll see some improvements over time?


----------



## tivoroamio (May 10, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Are you looking under Music & Photos?
> 
> I bet you have it...


Yes I did. There are only three apps there, pandora, spotify and one other one I can't remember but it isn't plex lol.


----------



## aggets (Sep 25, 2006)

tivoroamio said:


> Yes I did. There are only three apps there, pandora, spotify and one other one I can't remember but it isn't plex lol.


I don't have it either. I have forced a connection and rebooted several times over the last couple of days.


----------



## NYCGirl (Jan 6, 2006)

tivoroamio said:


> Yes I did. There are only three apps there, pandora, spotify and one other one I can't remember but it isn't plex lol.


Strangely, my old Premiere (which I am retiring) got Plex, etc., but my new Roamio, which has been activated for three weeks, hasn't received it yet.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

NYCGirl said:


> Strangely, my old Premiere (which I am retiring) got Plex, etc., but my new Roamio, which has been activated for three weeks, hasn't received it yet.


Hi,
I have Plex on 2 Premiere's and several minis, but on my main Roamio +, I have not gotten it yet. Several reboots, multiple forced connections but nothing....


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NYCGirl said:


> Strangely, my old Premiere (which I am retiring) got Plex, etc., but my new Roamio, which has been activated for three weeks, hasn't received it yet.





fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I have Plex on 2 Premiere's and several minis, but on my main Roamio +, I have not gotten it yet. Several reboots, multiple forced connections but nothing....


Interesting - exact opposite for me. Roamio got Plex/iHeart on the 8th, Premiere still does not have either. I don't really care as I don't use the Premiere for much.


----------



## Scarpad (Dec 7, 2000)

I bought an off the air model lovin it so far, plex works but it's stutters playing back 720 p, files. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garyschmidt78 (Feb 10, 2009)

tomcrable said:


> I got it working with the free version of the server. I don't know if there is an expiration on that or not.


You are correct that the 'free' version works with TiVo without cost. The advantage that I see by having the paid version of PMS are that multiple users can use the one PMS. Not sure what happens with the 'free' version if the TiVo is connected and accessing the PMS and a second device such as my Android phone tries to connect to PMS to stream music or view pictures.


----------



## Baseballsucks (Apr 23, 2014)

Scarpad said:


> I bought an off the air model lovin it so far, plex works but it's stutters playing back 720 p, files.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Odd I've had no stuttering on 720/1080p. I have had several hard freezes that require a power cycle of the TiVo to fix... Hopefully these issues get fixed.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

Scarpad said:


> I bought an off the air model lovin it so far, plex works but it's stutters playing back 720 p, files.


Your signature says your Tivo is on wireless. I would 99% guess either your plex server or wireless network are to blame.

Internet forums are full of the tears of wireless networking problems. I don't see any reason why fixed place devices like Tivo need to be using wireless. See CAT6, MoCA, powerline.


----------



## DCDawg (Mar 19, 2014)

Just found Plex and love it. Finally, I can watch a number of different videos on my TiVO without tons of complexity.

Good grief that comes off like a fake review but it is true.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

I have about 100 movies on my media server but Plex on Tivo is only showing me a portion of them. They all show fine on my other Plex clients. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Tried using Plex a few times. Only once out of 5 times did it complete the one hour series I was trying to stream from my PC. The other 4 times it just randomly stopped working. I was able to play the same files without incident on my DVD player Plex client.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

midas said:


> Tried using Plex a few times. Only once out of 5 times did it complete the one hour series I was trying to stream from my PC. The other 4 times it just randomly stopped working. I was able to play the same files without incident on my DVD player Plex client.


Same thing happened here while my wife and I were trying to watch Night at the Museum 3 using Plex on TiVo. It kept freezing up and the movie would stop so I would have to go back to the menus and reselect it to restart it. I finally gave up and used Streambaby and it went off without a hitch after that. It even looked better because it could do 1080p and Plex is limited to 720p.

Me thinks Plex isn't quite ready and needed some more time in the oven!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

garyschmidt78 said:


> You are correct that the 'free' version works with TiVo without cost. The advantage that I see by having the paid version of PMS are that multiple users can use the one PMS. Not sure what happens with the 'free' version if the TiVo is connected and accessing the PMS and a second device such as my Android phone tries to connect to PMS to stream music or view pictures.


It still works fine for multiple streams if the server can handle the load. The trouble with the free version is that all logins have the same access rights including admin to setup functions.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> It still works fine for multiple streams if the server can handle the load. The trouble with the free version is that all logins have the same access rights including admin to setup functions.


"multiple users" ... "logins"... what ARE these things?


----------



## jvrobert (Mar 7, 2003)

Anyone else find the Tivo plex client buggy? I've had probably a dozen crashes (the app just exits to the Tivo main screen) watching maybe 6-7 things on it.

Tonight I had to switch to the Xbox plex client because I couldn't get it to play a video all the way through. I don't know if there's something about the stream it doesn't like or what, but it certainly shouldn't kill the client and the Xbox client worked fine for the same video.

It's not _abysmally_ bad, I mean we can watch stuff on it most of the time but seems to be some serious bugs in it.


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

Been using the Plex app on Tivo for the past couple of days. Interface looks like the Beta version of the Plex App currently available for PlexPass members on Roku. One issue I am finding with the Tivo version is how the remote is being used. Once I get into a season of a show recorded and look at a specific episode, i cant figure out how to get back to look at the season again. There is no 'back' button. Seems i can watch the show, but the only option is to go 'Home' on the top right. Navigating 'left' like in the old interface does not bring you back to the previous page. Did i miss something ??


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

SRAINESS said:


> Been using the Plex app on Tivo for the past couple of days. Interface looks like the Beta version of the Plex App currently available for PlexPass members on Roku. One issue I am finding with the Tivo version is how the remote is being used. Once I get into a season of a show recorded and look at a specific episode, i cant figure out how to get back to look at the season again. There is no 'back' button. Seems i can watch the show, but the only option is to go 'Home' on the top right. Navigating 'left' like in the old interface does not bring you back to the previous page. Did i miss something ??


I take it you're using a premiere or older style remote control? The newer Roamio and slide pro remotes have a "back" button just above the volume button.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

SRAINESS said:


> Been using the Plex app on Tivo for the past couple of days. Interface looks like the Beta version of the Plex App currently available for PlexPass members on Roku. One issue I am finding with the Tivo version is how the remote is being used. Once I get into a season of a show recorded and look at a specific episode, i cant figure out how to get back to look at the season again. There is no 'back' button. Seems i can watch the show, but the only option is to go 'Home' on the top right. Navigating 'left' like in the old interface does not bring you back to the previous page. Did i miss something ??


 Instant Replay works as 'back' button.


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

:up: Thanks ! Didn't think of that


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I've had the Plex app drop several times while watching shows and also it will start slowing down so the framerate gets very choppy and then I have to stop/restart the app. I switched my main box from my Elite to my Mini and while the interfaces is quicker now, it still has these kinds of problems. I have my house wired with Cat6 cable so it shouldn't be an issue with connectivity.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Apparently if I'm going to continue trying Plex on the Roamio, I need to go buy one of those extension cord remote switches so I can more easily cycle the power on the Roamio. It just locked up the entire machine this time instead of just dropping the video and falling back to a (working) Plex menu.

I suppose this is just typical TiVo... gotta wait a year or so after a new feature is introduced before you can actually trust it to function.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

monkeydust said:


> I've had the Plex app drop several times while watching shows and also it will start slowing down so the framerate gets very choppy and then I have to stop/restart the app. I switched my main box from my Elite to my Mini and while the interfaces is quicker now, it still has these kinds of problems. I have my house wired with Cat6 cable so it shouldn't be an issue with connectivity.


I've experienced the same thing:

Slowdowns / framerate drops (usually corrected by stopping and then restarting playback, I *dont* have to exit the plex app fully).

Random crashes (I'm in the middle of watching a show and I'm just randomly dumped back to the home screen).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DCDawg said:


> Just found Plex and love it. Finally, I can watch a number of different videos on my TiVO without tons of complexity..


Meh, I have been using PyTiVo for many years. No complexity, just works... can watch any video I want from my computer on the TiVo. Sure, Plex is probably a lot more flexible and pretty, but watching videos from you computer on TiVo is nothing new.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

dswallow said:


> The Plex server uses ffmpeg to transcode, and from all I see online, flac is supported. So I would expect any Plex server that can transcode would support transcoding flac audio. Tonight I'll try creating a flac file and see what it does with it.


Looks like FLAC is now working with the latest TiVo and PLEX server updates.


----------



## interweb (Jul 24, 2015)

Tried it out and picture quality is inferior to any of my other Plex clients. Pass.


----------

